# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Lấy tín hiệu điện áp đưa vào THC và tín hiệu arc good đối với máy plasma china ?

## luutrihieu

Như tiêu đề em muốn xin kinh nghiệm của các bác về con plasma china. Làm như thế nào để lấy được điện áp của nó để đưa về THC và lấy được tín hiệu arc good ( ok to move ).
Em đọc nhiều bài thấy bác CKD làm và DIY món này nhiều rồi.
Mong được giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều 😍

----------


## CKD

> Như tiêu đề em muốn xin kinh nghiệm của các bác về con plasma china. Làm như thế nào để lấy được điện áp của nó để đưa về THC và lấy được tín hiệu arc good ( ok to move ).
> Em đọc nhiều bài thấy bác CKD làm và DIY món này nhiều rồi.
> Mong được giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều


Mình không dùng nguồn china nên xin phép không nói nhiều về việc này.

Nhưng có mấy vấn đề chung như sau:
- Nguồn plasma nếu thuộc loại dành cho CNC sẽ có mấy đặc trưng sau:
--- Có bộ chia điện áp.
--- Được cách ly & lọc nhiểu theo tiêu chuẩn. Nguồn china mình chưa thấy con nào lọc nhiễu nguồn vào & out ra một cách đầy đủ.
- Việc lấy tín hiệu vào THC với những nguồn dành cho CNC thì như phía trên trình bày, đã có sẵn cứ thế mà kết nối thôi. Với những nguồn không dành cho CNC thì người dùng phải vọc vạch & tự kết nối. THC thường có option cho kết nối kiểu này đã có hoặc có board chia điện áp rời.
- Tín hiệu Arc Ok thường là được out ra từ THC, một số có cảm biến rồi (cảm biến dòng). Thường do tiết kiệm nên nó sẽ xuất Ok khi mức áp cắt plasma rơi vào khoản cho phép.

Thực hiện thực tế thì có 1001 cách làm khác nhau, tùy theo THC, tùy theo nguồn plasma mà cách thự hiện có khác nhau đôi chút. Nhưng nguyên lý thì đều giống nhau.

----------

luutrihieu

----------


## mr.trinhly

Tín hiệu đưa vào THC bác lấy như sau: Dây Kẹp Mass là dây (+) đưa vào THC, dây (-) nối vào dây ra mỏ cắt. Bác mở vỏ nguồn ra sẽ thấy 2 cọc dây này.  Lưu ý: tín hiệu này là tín hiệu điện áp thô. Phải qua bộ chia điện áp của THC (1:20; 1:50; 1:100). Tùy theo THC sẽ có bộ chia khác nhau. Cũng có một số nguồn Plasma china có sẵn bộ chia điện áp. Tín hiệu ARC OK (ARC to move) là do THC đưa ra để cho bộ điều khiển chạy chương trình.

----------

luutrihieu, Luyến

----------


## haianhelectric

Nguồn TQ thì mua luôn THC của nó đi, có hướng dẫn mà. THC thì nhiều loại lắm, với nguồn TQ nên dùng kiểu đóng cắt đảo chiều với mô tơ DC, không lo nhiễu, nhưng nhược điểm là tốc độ phản ứng chậm, khoảng cách bám không mịn, phù hợp với tốc độ chạy chậm, vật liệu tương đối phẳng, dùng cắt bản mã loại dày ok.

----------

cuong, luutrihieu

----------


## luutrihieu

Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ em  :Embarrassment: 
** Bác CKD:*
Về tín hiệu điện áp đưa vào THC thì em sử dụng bộ cắt không chuyên cho CNC nên không thể lấy trực từ cực -+ như bác *mr.trinhly* hướng dẫn được vì thằng arc pilot nó oánh xèo luôn.
Em đã từng thấy bác CKD nói lấy được tín hiệu điện áp từ trên mạch công suất của nguồn cắt nên mạo muội lên đây hỏi kinh nghiệm các bác. Em đã bung nguồn cắt của e ra rồi nhưng chưa biết lấy từ đâu.
Dưới đây là vài hình ảnh nude của e nó  :Smile: 





Còn về THC thì em cũng học đòi theo bác CKD DIY THC theo link này: https://github.com/regeg/ArdunioTHC


Mà thằng THC này nó cần 1 tín hiệu Arc OK từ plasma trả về cho nó.

----------


## luutrihieu

> Nguồn TQ thì mua luôn THC của nó đi, có hướng dẫn mà. THC thì nhiều loại lắm, với nguồn TQ nên dùng kiểu đóng cắt đảo chiều với mô tơ DC, không lo nhiễu, nhưng nhược điểm là tốc độ phản ứng chậm, khoảng cách bám không mịn, phù hợp với tốc độ chạy chậm, vật liệu tương đối phẳng, dùng cắt bản mã loại dày ok.


Loại THC nào dùng được với nguồn TQ bác có thể tư vấn cho e không ạ ?? Cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## CKD

Plasma out ra 03 đường.
- (+) công suất, cái này cực (+) nhưng lại là cái kẹp mass.
- (-) công suất, cái này nó nối với cái điện cực (electrode) của plasma.
- (Pilot Arc) cái này nó thường là cộng dây bé tẹo, nối với nozzle hoặc tương tự vậy (tùy theo loại torch). Đầu còn lại của Pilot Arc được nối với (-) công suất.
Tia lửa điện mồi plasma có điện áp trung bình khoảng 20kV, phát sinh từ nozzle đến electrode

Nguồn xịn, có divider voltage (bộ chi áp) luôn thì không nói. Đáng nói là nguồn xịn nó lọc Pilot Arc tốt rồi nên hạn chế gây ảnh hưởng đến các thiết bị kết nối vào.
Nguồn kém xịn nó lọc rất sơ sài, Pilot Arc nhiểm vào đường (-) rất mạnh.

Việc kết nối divider voltage vào đường (+) & (-) trên tay & kẹp của nguồn là cách đơn giản nhất mà cũng nguy hiểm nhất. Vì lúc này Pilot Arc chắc chắn chưa được lọc. Cách này có thể dùng được nếu bộ chia áp có khã năng lọc HF & HV. Thường thì các bộ rẻ tiền sẽ không chịu được. Kết nối trên board công suất thì rủi ro cho người không rành về điện, vì có thể chọt bậy hỏng luôn cái nguồn plasma. Cách này thì tốt hơn xíu vì HF & HV đã được lọc lại phần nào.

----------

luutrihieu

----------


## luutrihieu

> Plasma out ra 03 đường.
> - (+) công suất, cái này cực (+) nhưng lại là cái kẹp mass.
> - (-) công suất, cái này nó nối với cái điện cực (electrode) của plasma.
> - (Pilot Arc) cái này nó thường là cộng dây bé tẹo, nối với nozzle hoặc tương tự vậy (tùy theo loại torch). Đầu còn lại của Pilot Arc được nối với (-) công suất.
> Tia lửa điện mồi plasma có điện áp trung bình khoảng 20kV, phát sinh từ nozzle đến electrode
> 
> Nguồn xịn, có divider voltage (bộ chi áp) luôn thì không nói. Đáng nói là nguồn xịn nó lọc Pilot Arc tốt rồi nên hạn chế gây ảnh hưởng đến các thiết bị kết nối vào.
> Nguồn kém xịn nó lọc rất sơ sài, Pilot Arc nhiểm vào đường (-) rất mạnh.
> 
> Việc kết nối divider voltage vào đường (+) & (-) trên tay & kẹp của nguồn là cách đơn giản nhất mà cũng nguy hiểm nhất. Vì lúc này Pilot Arc chắc chắn chưa được lọc. Cách này có thể dùng được nếu bộ chia áp có khã năng lọc HF & HV. Thường thì các bộ rẻ tiền sẽ không chịu được. Kết nối trên board công suất thì rủi ro cho người không rành về điện, vì có thể chọt bậy hỏng luôn cái nguồn plasma. Cách này thì tốt hơn xíu vì HF & HV đã được lọc lại phần nào.


Thanks bác. Những kiến thức này e cũng đã có tìm hiểu rồi. Nhưng cụ thể lấy được tín hiệu đã lọc HF&HV trong nguồn plasma như thế nào thì chưa biết. 
Cái vụ lấy tín hiệu Arc OK từ con plasma thì đối với nguồn xịn thì có đường lấy tín hiệu OK to move. Còn nguồn không có tín hiệu này thấy có bác trong 4rum mình bày cách dùng cảm biến từ nhét vào trong cuộn kháng khi có arc là cb từ đóng.
Em chưa thử được. Không biết có được không.
Mà hôm trước e liều thử đo điện áp tại 2 đầu cực -+ của nguồn plasma thế là tèo luôn cái VOM  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Điện áp khi đó có thể lên trên 20kV.

----------


## Tuấn

> Thanks bác. Những kiến thức này e cũng đã có tìm hiểu rồi. Nhưng cụ thể lấy được tín hiệu đã lọc HF&HV trong nguồn plasma như thế nào thì chưa biết. 
> Cái vụ lấy tín hiệu Arc OK từ con plasma thì đối với nguồn xịn thì có đường lấy tín hiệu OK to move. Còn nguồn không có tín hiệu này thấy có bác trong 4rum mình bày cách dùng cảm biến từ nhét vào trong cuộn kháng khi có arc là cb từ đóng.
> Em chưa thử được. Không biết có được không.
> Mà hôm trước e liều thử đo điện áp tại 2 đầu cực -+ của nguồn plasma thế là tèo luôn cái VOM


Bác xem thử :

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác xem thử :


bé thế coi sao ta  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

> bé thế coi sao ta


To hơn mời cụ xem ở đây nha : https://www.google.com/patents/US7071441

diagram thì có cả rừng, chỉ mỗi tội em đọc không hỉu thui  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

bọn tàu nó chơi kiểu này. có thế copy board nó

còn hypertherm nó chơi đơn giản hơn nhưng trên có 1 con cách lý pro

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Thanks bác. Những kiến thức này e cũng đã có tìm hiểu rồi. Nhưng cụ thể lấy được tín hiệu đã lọc HF&HV trong nguồn plasma như thế nào thì chưa biết. 
> Cái vụ lấy tín hiệu Arc OK từ con plasma thì đối với nguồn xịn thì có đường lấy tín hiệu OK to move. Còn nguồn không có tín hiệu này thấy có bác trong 4rum mình bày cách dùng cảm biến từ nhét vào trong cuộn kháng khi có arc là cb từ đóng.
> Em chưa thử được. Không biết có được không.
> Mà hôm trước e liều thử đo điện áp tại 2 đầu cực -+ của nguồn plasma thế là tèo luôn cái VOM


K biết bác đo thế nào. Chứ em vẫn đo OK mà. Khi kích Start là bắt đầu có điện áp. điện áp đo được đúng bằng điện áp THC đọc đc. Tại vì có lần em cho máy chạy. Plasma có Start nhưng THC không cho chạy. (Không có tín hiệu ARC OK), tưởng THC hỏng thay con khác vẫn k có kết quả. Xong em thử đo điện áp vào THC thử thì k thấy có. Mà theo nguyên tắc thì khi có Plasma kích Start là phải phóng điện. Lần mò mãi mới thấy con cầu chì bị đứt. Thay con khác đo lại thử thì thấy kim đồng hồ nhảy volt. Đấu lại dây vào THC thế là OK. Còn về THC China thì bác có thể dùng loại F1620. Rất dễ sử dụng. Độ ổn định cao. Sau khi dùng cho 3 máy thì em thấy chưa vấn đề gì. Có một số bác còn lắp cả vài chục con loại này mà vẫn ok.

----------

luutrihieu

----------


## luutrihieu

> K biết bác đo thế nào. Chứ em vẫn đo OK mà. Khi kích Start là bắt đầu có điện áp. điện áp đo được đúng bằng điện áp THC đọc đc. Tại vì có lần em cho máy chạy. Plasma có Start nhưng THC không cho chạy. (Không có tín hiệu ARC OK), tưởng THC hỏng thay con khác vẫn k có kết quả. Xong em thử đo điện áp vào THC thử thì k thấy có. Mà theo nguyên tắc thì khi có Plasma kích Start là phải phóng điện. Lần mò mãi mới thấy con cầu chì bị đứt. Thay con khác đo lại thử thì thấy kim đồng hồ nhảy volt. Đấu lại dây vào THC thế là OK. Còn về THC China thì bác có thể dùng loại F1620. Rất dễ sử dụng. Độ ổn định cao. Sau khi dùng cho 3 máy thì em thấy chưa vấn đề gì. Có một số bác còn lắp cả vài chục con loại này mà vẫn ok.


Thanks bác em cũng đang có ý định DIY không được thì bem con F1620 này. Có thể nguồn plasma của bác khác của e chứ e đấu thẳng đồng hồ vào trước. Start phát bị cao áp đánh cháy đồng hồ luôn. Không biết cao áp nhiễm kiểu j

----------


## CBNN

Em cũng tính DIY THC bằng board chia áp này . Nhưng phát hiện cái nguồn của e có chia áp sẵn . Bác CKD có quỡn ko ? Check giúp e cái tín hiệu đầu ra xem có ngon ko nhé !

----------


## luutrihieu

> Em cũng tính DIY THC bằng board chia áp này . Nhưng phát hiện cái nguồn của e có chia áp sẵn . Bác CKD có quỡn ko ? Check giúp e cái tín hiệu đầu ra xem có ngon ko nhé !


Board này chỉ để lọc HF & HV và chia áp đưa ra cái Header bên phải đúng không bác *CBNN*

----------


## CBNN

Đúng rùi bác chia áp , cách ly , lọc thường là lọc HF chứ HV thì không biết .

----------


## luutrihieu

> Đúng rùi bác chia áp , cách ly , lọc .


Bác đã sử dụng board này chưa cho e xin ít kinh nghiệm với. THC e DIY chạy ok rồi nhưng đang sợ khoản High Volt quá. Không biết có sơ đồ của thằng này không DIY nó luôn  :Smile:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

đối với nguồn cắt plasma china cho cnc yêu cầu: cần có pilot (chưa có phôi thì cắt súng có thể phun ra lửa khi bóp cò), lọc nguồn (plasma jasic và reland có máy >= cut70). 
Phần chia áp thì máy china ko có sẵn trên vỏ máy chúng ta nếu hiểu nguyên tắc hoạt động máy lấy ra thì cực kỳ đơn giản thông qua cảm biến dòng của máy (thường nó là điện trở shunt hoặc quận dây (ct)) máy nào cũng có hỗ trợ. còn ko biết gì thì cứ mua bộ chia áp china về chơi cũng đc. chú ý câu trước cao áp nhé (câu sau cao áp tèo thc ráng chịu ah). muốn chống nhiễu tốt nhất cứ mua thêm cục nguồn cách ly AC-ÃC(220-220, 380-220) hoặc DC-DC(24v-24v) về mà nuôi cho máy tính (ctrl). nếu xưởng có điện 3 pha ko đc phép dùng dây mass làm dây N để nuôi nguồn 220, cứ quất cục biến áp 380-220v về dùng ổn định hơn.

----------


## CKD

> Em cũng tính DIY THC bằng board chia áp này . Nhưng phát hiện cái nguồn của e có chia áp sẵn . Bác CKD có quỡn ko ? Check giúp e cái tín hiệu đầu ra xem có ngon ko nhé !


Đầu ra thế nào chú CBNN? Nếu của Hypertherm thì cứ chích đồng hồ vào đo thôi. Bên trong nó chia áp & lọc Ok rồi.

Còn với nguồn china không có chia áp thì tại sao nó lại phức tạp? Như đã nói ở trên, từ máy out ra có 3 dây.
-(1) là mass, là mass nhưng là cực dương + của máy.
-(2) là điện cực, cực - của máy.
-(3) kết nối với nozzle (hay còn gọi là pet)

Cao áp Pilot arc nó nối từ đâu tới đâu? Pilot arc sẽ nối vồi (2) và (3).
Bình thường đo áp sẽ đo ở đâu? Lý thuyết là đo ở (1) & (2). Nhưng khi có Pilot Arc thì giữ (1) & (2) vẫn có áp cảm ứng rất lớn. Đó là lý do một số bạn đo bị hỏng VOM. Một số trường hợp thì không bị thế là do may mắn thôi.

Với một số Voltage Divider có hướng dẫn các bạn cứ lắp trực tiếp vào (1) & (2) là Ok, các Voltage Divider này đều phải có khã năng chịu cao áp (HV & HF). Đặc điểm là đầu vào kết nối trên board có khoảng cách khá lớn, thường là vài cm, một số sẽ thấy 2 điện cực nhọn để phóng cao áp. Trên board thường lọc cao áp với các phần tử LRC, chia áp bằng cầu R-R kết hợp với LC để lọc triệt để tần số cao.

Với một số board không được thiết kế để chịu được áp cao (HV - HF)  thì sẽ có hướng dẫn cách để lấy áp mẫu trên board công suất.
Lại nói về board công suất, tùy thương hiệu, giá thành chế tạo mà có sơ đồ cấu tạo rất khác nhau, nhưng nguyên lý thì gần giống nhau. Đều là board nguồn xung chạy theo chế độ CC. Đầu ra (+) & (-) qua một con trở SHUN để đo dòng rồi qua cuộn cảm rồi tụ để lọc HF rồi mới out ra ngoài qua dây (1) & (2) như đã nói ở trên.
Với máy xịn thì cuộn cảm này to đùng, trị số lớn đảm bảo lọc sạch HF, nhưng với máy rẻ tiền thì cuộn này có chỉ để cho vui.

Trường hợp này, ta phải dò tìm lấy áp đo trên board công suất ngay trước đầu cuộn cảm này. Khi có PilotArc thì đã được cuận cảm chặn lại.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Không có nguyên mẫu để thử nghiệm, mượn vài cái ảnh từ net




Xem từ ảnh, khu vực có 2 cuộn xuyến nhỏ & một cuộn dây dẹp là khu vực lọc & shunt. Còn đấu vào ở đâu thì trên ảnh mình không rỏ.

Một số nguồn rẻ tiền nó chẵng có luôn 2 cuộn xuyến nữa  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

Board China , em oder lâu rùi hôm qua mới phát hiện là có mua ,  trong cái nguồn hyperthem của em có cái board chia áp 1/50 to đùng rùi nên cái này dư .

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

em đang quan tâm vụ này quá....

----------


## solero

Ruột F1620E đây các cụ:

----------


## luutrihieu

> đối với nguồn cắt plasma china cho cnc yêu cầu: cần có pilot (chưa có phôi thì cắt súng có thể phun ra lửa khi bóp cò), lọc nguồn (plasma jasic và reland có máy >= cut70). 
> Phần chia áp thì máy china ko có sẵn trên vỏ máy chúng ta nếu hiểu nguyên tắc hoạt động máy lấy ra thì cực kỳ đơn giản thông qua cảm biến dòng của máy (thường nó là điện trở shunt hoặc quận dây (ct)) máy nào cũng có hỗ trợ. còn ko biết gì thì cứ mua bộ chia áp china về chơi cũng đc. chú ý câu trước cao áp nhé (câu sau cao áp tèo thc ráng chịu ah). muốn chống nhiễu tốt nhất cứ mua thêm cục nguồn cách ly AC-ÃC(220-220, 380-220) hoặc DC-DC(24v-24v) về mà nuôi cho máy tính (ctrl). nếu xưởng có điện 3 pha ko đc phép dùng dây mass làm dây N để nuôi nguồn 220, cứ quất cục biến áp 380-220v về dùng ổn định hơn.


Bác có thể nói chi tiết hơn được không ạ ? Em đang dùng nguồn china 80A. Nó có CT kẹp trên đường out-. Em biết là CT nó đưa ra áp nhg đo áp này có chính xác ko bác. Vì CT thì lại đo dòng. 
"Câu trước cao áp" cao áp là sao bác. Theo e biết thì cao áp 1 đầu đấu với cực+ clamp work và đầu kia đấu với nozzle.
Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ kinh nghiệm.

----------


## CKD

Đo áp cut, không đo trên CT được các bác nhé.
Đo trên CT là áp phản hồi dòng... nó thể hiện dòng cắt chứ không phải áp cắt.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Board China , em oder lâu rùi hôm qua mới phát hiện là có mua ,  trong cái nguồn hyperthem của em có cái board chia áp 1/50 to đùng rùi nên cái này dư .


Nó bé tẹo thế này thôi, đâu ra mà to đùng..

----------


## luutrihieu

> Nó bé tẹo thế này thôi, đâu ra mà to đùng..


Board chia áp của hypertherm nó chỉ có vài con trở để chia áp thôi nhỉ. Vì nó lọc ngon hết rồi

----------


## CKD

> Nó bé tẹo thế này thôi, đâu ra mà to đùng..


Nguồn của chú ấy là pro2000, tương đương max200 đó ạ. Hàng chuẩn công nghiệp chứ không phải dân dụng như powermax.

----------


## luutrihieu

Con nguồn của e đang định lấy áp từ đây đưa vào THC. Lúc nguồn đang cắt đưa đồng hồ vào đo khoảng 130VDC . Chưa dám cặp thẳng đồng hồ vào vì sợ lúc mồi pilot lại tèo VOM.
Điểm + lấy thẳng từ kẹp mass. Còn điểm - thì nó đấu với electrode thông qua trở shunt rồi 1 cuộn kháng to ... 



Xin ý kiến của các tiền bối

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nguồn của chú ấy là pro2000, tương đương max200 đó ạ. Hàng chuẩn công nghiệp chứ không phải dân dụng như powermax.


hai xì pít hát tê 2000 ~ Hyspeed HT2000, nó cao cấp hơn con max200 nhiều lớm..................... tương đương nghe hơi nhột tý, giá chênh hơn gấp rưỡi á  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> hai xì pít hát tê 2000 ~ Hyspeed HT2000, nó cao cấp hơn con max200 nhiều lớm..................... tương đương nghe hơi nhột tý, giá chênh hơn gấp rưỡi á


Ai biết, thấy giờ có bán đâu mà biết.

----------


## duccuong1974

> Như tiêu đề em muốn xin kinh nghiệm của các bác về con plasma china. Làm như thế nào để lấy được điện áp của nó để đưa về THC và lấy được tín hiệu arc good ( ok to move ).
> Em đọc nhiều bài thấy bác CKD làm và DIY món này nhiều rồi.
> Mong được giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều 😍


- Điện áp đưa về THC tùy theo loại yêu cầu chia bao nhiêu. Thông thường nếu nguồn cắt không có đường chia điện áp thì phải mở nguồn ra câu đường đường điện áp cắt trước cuộn tạo cao áp (để tránh nhiễu cao áp) nối với mạch chia điện áp phù hợp (có thể lắp đơn giản bằng các điện trở phân áp). Chú ý nếu bộ THC yêu cầu  phải có bộ chia điện áp cách ly thì bắt buộc phải dùng loại đúng hãng với THC vì loại này khá phức tạp cần phải có chuyên môn sâu về điện tử mới lắp được.
- Đối với tín hiệu ARC good bạn có thể lắp thêm một cảm biến dòng điện trên đường dây kẹp mát của nguồn cắt.

----------

